# Looking for reviews on the Heather Moffett Vogue saddle



## JJones (14 September 2013)

Cant really find any reviews on the internet, more for the flexee and the phoenix one. Does anyone have the Vogue saddle? and what do you think of it? Is there a lack of secondhand ones because they are so good or too expensive to buy in the first place?


----------



## JJones (14 September 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 September 2013)

There's a second hand looks new in my local tack shop. Think its the flexee, could look for you if you want.


----------



## KSR (14 September 2013)

Heather has several Facebook groups with many users of her saddles who could give you reviews?


----------



## JJones (14 September 2013)

Thanks both. I've spoke to heather and she recommended the Vogue for my horses but it would be lovely to hear some reviews on them from people that's either tried them and didn't like or own them. 
Thanks for the kind offer Ffionwinnie. I was thinking the Flexee one before speaking to Heather.


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 September 2013)

It was black and 17"


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 September 2013)

Maybe PM Tigertail? She states that she has a Vogue on this thread.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?633199-Saddles-for-bad-backs-wow-vs-sue-carson


----------



## maggiesmum (14 September 2013)

I love my vogue!!! 
I have the gpt and it's fantastic, my TB is quite sensitive so it bypasses the constant adjustments I'd need with a treed saddle. It's so comfortable to sit in that I can't bear to ride in anything else nowadays. I've let a few friends try it on their horses and they all loved it. 
Im hoping for a vogue dressage for Xmas ;-)


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 September 2013)

I tried the HM Vogue and rode for about half an hour in it, so perhaps not a totally fair trial........... but I found it the most uncomfortable saddle I've ever ridden on.

Ditto the Phoenix. Rode half an hour and whilst it was slightly more comfy than the Vogue, I wouldn't want to ride in it all the time.


----------



## webble (15 September 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I tried the HM Vogue and rode for about half an hour in it, so perhaps not a totally fair trial........... but I found it the most uncomfortable saddle I've ever ridden on.

Ditto the Phoenix. Rode half an hour and whilst it was slightly more comfy than the Vogue, I wouldn't want to ride in it all the time.
		
Click to expand...

In what way? I didnt find the phoenix that comfy either but love my flexee


----------



## cptrayes (15 September 2013)

Sorry I can't help. I am banned from talking about my experiences with Fhoenix saddles on this forum.


----------



## Capriole (15 September 2013)

What a shame. This is why people struggle to find reviews, when people aren't allowed to speak their minds and threads are deleted.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (15 September 2013)

Wow - that seems harsh CPT. Are you allowed to PM your experience? You don't make rival saddles AFAIK, so as a normal customer, you should be able to review the product.


----------



## Kat (15 September 2013)

I think kerrililie has a similar warning about posting about point 2 air jackets faracat so I can believe it


----------



## Capriole (15 September 2013)

Oh I can easily believe it.


----------



## springtime1331 (15 September 2013)

I was looking for one for ages and have the feeling that most people never sell them on. I've had a sit on one and found it very comfortable. I do have a fhoenix though, so am used to the set back stirrup bars which is what most people struggle with all heather's range of saddles. I've gone back to treed saddles now, but interestingly I rode my mare for 6 years in a fhoenix and it turned out she had severe kissing spines and spondoloyis of the spine. It was only when I bought a treed saddle that she started having problems and investigations revealed the issues. So from that, I would conclude that my horse found the fhoenix very comfortable. The vet was amazed that she had been schooling and hacking showing very few symptoms when her back was such a mess. Sadly, the mare is now retired.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (15 September 2013)

webble said:



			In what way? I didnt find the phoenix that comfy either but love my flexee
		
Click to expand...

I felt I was sitting in a totally "forced" way..... which made me very stiff as the effort of holding myself in position meant that I was tensing up.

For at least three days afterwards, I just hurt; and ached....... and I didn't think the price which I'd obviously have to pay was great enough just for the sake of having a HM saddle. Probably not best for the horse either if I had to work so hard to keep myself in the right place on board. 

I've got a second-hand/e-bay Libra treeless, which I can ride in (and yes, which took some getting used to).


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 September 2013)

fwiw I liked the Vogue that I rode in (a friends horse, my horse had a Wow), best treeless that I've tried. I can also set my stirrup leathers back on my wow so am used to that also.


----------



## JillA (15 September 2013)

I had one for over 2 years. I tried and tried but just could not ride in it - I struggled with stirrup length to begin with. When I eventually sat in it on the simulator Lisa Pritchard has at Modern Horse she identified that it was tipping my pelvis the wrong way, and as my horse is exceptionally wide it was making life more difficult for me. Horse liked it, or rather, would have if I had been able to ride him well in it. They are fine if you have very long legs and a narrowish sort of horse. Sold mine on ebay for 2/3 what I gave for it. 
Oh, and I struggle with dressage billets too, as Himself is world champion at blowing himself out, and usually there is no-one around to help girth him up once I am on him.


----------



## webble (15 September 2013)

JillA said:



			I had one for over 2 years. I tried and tried but just could not ride in it - I struggled with stirrup length to begin with. When I eventually sat in it on the simulator Lisa Pritchard has at Modern Horse she identified that it was tipping my pelvis the wrong way, and as my horse is exceptionally wide it was making life more difficult for me. Horse liked it, or rather, would have if I had been able to ride him well in it. They are fine if you have very long legs and a narrowish sort of horse. Sold mine on ebay for 2/3 what I gave for it. 
Oh, and I struggle with dressage billets too, as Himself is world champion at blowing himself out, and usually there is no-one around to help girth him up once I am on him.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think Lisa is a fan of HM saddles she said the same about mine! Love her simulator though


----------



## Tinypony (15 September 2013)

I've ridden narrow and fat nags in my Vogue and I absolutely love it.  You need to make sure the saddle is properly fitted, and I have the full variety of pads so can do that.  I love the riding position and find the saddle really comfy, so it must just suit the way I ride.  Very smart, black dressage saddle and tan coloured western bridle, bosal or some variety of a rope halter...
I have found it hard to sort out the fitting on a horse with a dipped back, so I'd definitely get a HM fitter if there were any difficulties about horse shape.  I have also found that they don't suit all riders, some people just can't get on with them.  I ride quite long and as much as possible with my legs under me rather than knees up and forward if that make sense.  If you're considering these saddles I think try before you buy.  Like any saddle, they won't suit all and they will cause pressure problems if not fitted properly.  The Solution saddles are looking very good these days, but they are expensive!


----------



## JJones (15 September 2013)

Thanks for your replies, do most people that dont like them not like them due to the fact they seem to put your legs further back than most people like to ride?
It seems to be the main reason from the bit i've found. I'm definitely going to trial one first as they are so much money.


----------



## harrysmum (15 September 2013)

Another one here who loves the Vogue!- and the Fhoenix too for that matter.
Yes, it is true that the stirrup bars are set further back than is conventional  in most dressage saddles, but this does make for a more balanced position. I think we are so used to having the bars further forward, which can easily put us behind the movement,that it can take a while to readjust to the ' new' position. I have found that riding in HM saddles actively encourages a more correct use of the upper body and I definatley have a more secure seat in mine!


----------



## Orangehorse (15 September 2013)

I had a Vogue once, and although it was my correct size it felt as if I was being forced to the back of the saddle, very uncomfortable, and it certainly didn't help my riding!  The horse seemed quite happy in it, but I was able to sell it for what I paid for it, so that was OK.  It turns out that I have a long thigh, so I need a larger saddle for my length of leg rather than large bottom, so possibly the different experiences people have is due to how it fits the rider as much as the horse.


----------



## webble (15 September 2013)

Orangehorse said:



			I had a Vogue once, and although it was my correct size it felt as if I was being forced to the back of the saddle, very uncomfortable, and it certainly didn't help my riding!  The horse seemed quite happy in it, but I was able to sell it for what I paid for it, so that was OK.  It turns out that I have a long thigh, so I need a larger saddle for my length of leg rather than large bottom, so possibly the different experiences people have is due to how it fits the rider as much as the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with this, I found a 17" too small and had to go for an 18" which feels loads better


----------



## weebarney (15 September 2013)

I've got a vogue. I haven't really found particular problems with it but also haven't asked much of it either. I do struggle with stirrup length, I feel I need to have them shorter than I'd like but that could be due to me needing more lessons after a few years out the saddle. 
I have sat to some bucks and spins in it and not came off so that's a good thing! 
I'm debating whether to sell or keep it as I've sold the horse I used it on but it is handy to have a saddle that accommodates most horses.


----------



## Marydoll (16 September 2013)

I rode a friends horse in one, and for me it was the most uncomfortable thing ive ever sat on


----------



## Tinypony (16 September 2013)

JJones said:



			Thanks for your replies, do most people that dont like them not like them due to the fact they seem to put your legs further back than most people like to ride?
It seems to be the main reason from the bit i've found. I'm definitely going to trial one first as they are so much money.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think these saddles are designed for people who ride in that position where the shoulder/hip/heel alignment thing is going on.  (Look at some pics of Heather M riding to see what I mean).  So it works for me personally because that's how I feel comfortable, and how my friend teaches me.  But you look at lots of photos of riders and of course a lot don't ride like that (and there's no reason why they should).  They have more bend in the knee, their legs are further forward, their stirrups might be shorter.  I can see why people who ride like that wouldn't get on with these saddles so well.  I just sink down on to my saddle and think "Ooh, lovely comfy saddle" and it's great.


----------



## JillA (16 September 2013)

Tinypony said:



			Yes, I think these saddles are designed for people who ride in that position where the shoulder/hip/heel alignment thing is going on.  (Look at some pics of Heather M riding to see what I mean).  So it works for me personally because that's how I feel comfortable, and how my friend teaches me.  But you look at lots of photos of riders and of course a lot don't ride like that (and there's no reason why they should).  They have more bend in the knee, their legs are further forward, their stirrups might be shorter.  I can see why people who ride like that wouldn't get on with these saddles so well.  I just sink down on to my saddle and think "Ooh, lovely comfy saddle" and it's great.
		
Click to expand...

You are luckier than you know! With wide horses/short upper legs or any combination of the above, the "correct" shoulder hip heel line just isn't possible, Heather has long legs and generally rides Iberians who are not that wide. I had to have a VSD saddle because I simply couldn't get my legs long enough for a dressage saddle - enormously wide horse and legs that my feet barely come below the saddle flap. I might have got on better with the saddle if I had smaller horse and longer upper legs, so for anyone like that, the saddle could work very well. I only wish it had for me, it was great for my very sensitive horse.


----------



## Sol (18 September 2013)

Another person who only has good reviews of the Vogue  Very comfortable, I had a dressage one & I did dressage, hacking, jumping & even had a XC lesson in it. It was very stable, easy to sit in & easy to ride effectively in. I only sold it because I've been ill for most of the year, and unable to work as much as necessary & had bills to pay, and it was the most suitable asset to sell  Fortunately, it held it's price amazingly & I sold it for basically the same as I'd paid a over year previously, second hand. I will definitely be buying another in the new year, once finances are back in order. A number of friends had also ridden in it & found it very comfortable, including my mum, who is much shorter than me & hasn't ridden for years!


----------



## TigerTail (19 September 2013)

I LOVE mine 

Iv had it going on 3 years now and no back problems *touching wood* and a comfy horse. My nutter has only had me off once, when I went left and she went right at a tree after being stung..... I recently got bolted with and it ddint shift an inch despite not being girthed that tightly.

On my VERY wide horse I prefer my flexEE as it rides more like a treed and gives my dicey hips a break. Comfort wise for my bum though th vogue wins every time, and my sensitive mare wont have the flexee whereas shes fine in the vogue.

Dont get on it and think oh its uncomfy if you're used to riding in a gp/chair seat. Thats just unfair on the saddle! You need someone to help get you in the right position so Id suggest an EE lesson to go with your trial saddle, you will learn lots any way, but def the fairest way to test one


----------



## Tinypony (19 September 2013)

JillA said:



			You are luckier than you know! With wide horses/short upper legs or any combination of the above, the "correct" shoulder hip heel line just isn't possible, Heather has long legs and generally rides Iberians who are not that wide. I had to have a VSD saddle because I simply couldn't get my legs long enough for a dressage saddle - enormously wide horse and legs that my feet barely come below the saddle flap. I might have got on better with the saddle if I had smaller horse and longer upper legs, so for anyone like that, the saddle could work very well. I only wish it had for me, it was great for my very sensitive horse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Jill, I a lucky.  I'm not saying that I've got a "perfect" shoulder, hip, heel alignment, but a combination of the fact that my horses these days are small (but not narrow), and how I've been taught seems to mean that these saddles feel just perfect to me. (I will admit to laying a ruler on photos sometimes to look at this!).
I'd recommend anyone who likes the look of these saddles having a go, but maybe trial them first.  You can do this through the EE fitters.


----------



## BayLady (19 September 2013)

Have the panels on the Vogue and FlexEE changed any since the SBS was brought out?

I had an SBS for a couple of years. I loved it for me but it spun madly anytime my mare did anything slightly energetic (which was often) and it got to the point where I was losing my confidence to ride so I sold it on.  A friend had the same problems using a Fhoenix on a pony, with or without the smartpanel option.  My other experience was of an SBS on a cob.  The saddle sat balanced  but as  he wasn't particularly flat over his back, lengthways so following the line of his spine, the actual contact of the panels on his back was minimal and it made him sore in the longer term.  

After these experiences I'm a bit wary of trying the FlexEE or Vogue in case the same problems appear, but I haven't seen either one in the flesh to know for sure.


----------



## webble (19 September 2013)

I thinkk they have although they are completely different to each other. My mare as done 180degree spins away from monsters when my gith has been loose and the saddle didnt move


----------



## JJones (19 September 2013)

I've ordered my trial saddle now but may have a few weeks wait for it. 
I've got a gypsy vanner, I hope it fits her ok. She's quite wide though. Heather said it should do as I'm having bridging problems on all treed saddles. She said it should fit all my horses so hopefully I like it and it does.


----------



## weebarney (19 September 2013)

I've got a vogue for sale if you are interested in buying one.


----------



## irishcob (19 September 2013)

What size is your Vogue weebarney?


----------



## weebarney (19 September 2013)

18 inch


----------



## sjp1 (19 September 2013)

Well, I bought one and had major issues with pressure lumps.

I would think fine if all you do is plod around a school, but not OK for us hacking - to the point I bought a suber pad to counteract the pressure points and then was massively perched - the saddle is quite high anyway.

So for the price, absolutely not, I would not ever buy another.

I did sell it on ebay, clearly under what I had paid for it.  Personally, I wouldn't recommend them.  My horse is much happier in a treed Black Country.  Yes, I have the saddle fitter out annually and when he drops condition use a Prolite pad, but have no pressure lumps with the treed.

For us, treeless was a good idea, but the reality was very different with the Vogue


----------



## Tinypony (19 September 2013)

sjp1 said:



			Well, I bought one and had major issues with pressure lumps.

I would think fine if all you do is plod around a school, but not OK for us hacking - to the point I bought a suber pad to counteract the pressure points and then was massively perched - the saddle is quite high anyway.

So for the price, absolutely not, I would not ever buy another.

I did sell it on ebay, clearly under what I had paid for it.  Personally, I wouldn't recommend them.  My horse is much happier in a treed Black Country.  Yes, I have the saddle fitter out annually and when he drops condition use a Prolite pad, but have no pressure lumps with the treed.

For us, treeless was a good idea, but the reality was very different with the Vogue
		
Click to expand...

I've been hacking with my saddle on various shapes and sizes of horse for about 3 years.  I also hurtle about in my field and once in a while I plod round a school.  So it's as we often say there's no saddle that is right for all horses and riders.  I can't remember, but I didn't think the suberpad was recommended for the newer HM saddles like the vogue?  As I said, I have all the memory foam pads, so can adjust the fit myself.

One thing I will say, these saddles aren't suitable for anyone over about 14st max.  Or for endurance riding, I don't think they are tried and tested over real distances, but might be wrong.


----------



## sjp1 (20 September 2013)

Tinypony said:



			One thing I will say, these saddles aren't suitable for anyone over about 14st max.  Or for endurance riding, I don't think they are tried and tested over real distances, but might be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not - I am 9st 5!

But tis true, as with anything equestrian, horses for courses.


----------



## Tinypony (20 September 2013)

sjp1 said:



			I'm not - I am 9st 5!

But tis true, as with anything equestrian, horses for courses.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say you were!  )


----------



## JJones (16 November 2013)

Well, after waiting 7 weeks for the vogue to arrive, my first trial was not good! Sat so down hill on pony, i had to shim it up with 2 shims and it still felt a little down hill for my liking.  Went out for a hack, and after riding it the Flexee, its the most uncomfy saddle i've also ridden in! Everything seemed to be sticking in me and poking at me. Firstly it was very hard, (which they said it would be until it warms up) but even after it warmed up, it was not good. My lower back was aching within an hour. I ride in a very strong back brace after an op and not had back issues for over a year now. I feel really disappointed. I bought the flexee whilst waiting for the vogue to arrive and thats been brilliant. I think the Vogue will have to go back and i'll stick to Flexees. 
Also, pony did have pressure marks on back when i untacked, something they said couldnt happen with this saddle


----------

